# A question, Men



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

if you met a girl who was pretty, had a good figure, was self supportive (they paid their own bills on their own income) they were smart, held 2 college degrees, graduated with honors and was recognized by the national honors society, did not smoke, did not drink, did not abuse drugs, was not afraid of rats, snakes or spiders, could handle and shoot a gun, could clean a fish, can drive a stick shift, had never before ever cheated in a relationship, and would make love to you all night and then wake you up with a morning blow job.........would you be intimidated by all that?


----------



## jayde (Jun 17, 2011)

Ummm . . . this is so far-fetched. 


There's no way they would let me into that part of Heaven.

And to answer your question . . . no. Not intimidated.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

I'd be terrified, because she probably isn't human. She's a cyborg sent from the future to seduce me and destroy mankind.

Attraction is tough to account for. You know it when it's there ... and sadly, we usually know when it isn't.

Are you with someone and this happened or are we prognosticating?


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

Not intimidated, I'd be looking for the catch. Sounds like a free lunch, with free beer thrown in.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mistys dad (Dec 2, 2011)

Hell no.

I'd be taking my best shot as soon as I met her. 

(if I was single, of course)


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

Deejo said:


> I'd be terrified, because she probably isn't human. She's a cyborg sent from the future to seduce me and destroy mankind.
> 
> Attraction is tough to account for. You know it when it's there ... and sadly, we usually know when it isn't.
> 
> Are you with someone and this happened or are we prognosticating?


This is based off a conversation I had with someone today.


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

Shaggy said:


> Not intimidated, I'd be looking for the catch. Sounds like a free lunch, with free beer thrown in.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


what if the only catch was that she just wanted one man to love her and be faithful to her?


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

i really dont believe a woman has ever intimidated me. i would say the one you describe has her s--t together and then some


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

Sorry, I'm taken 

BTW I also love football. Today is Aaron Rodgers 28th birthday.


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

AppleDucklings said:


> what if the only catch was that she just wanted one man to love her and be faithful to her?


Are you kidding? Morning bjs, and the rest? I just do not believe that a non robot alien invader woman like this exists.

Would she find my stupid jokes funny and not touch me with her cod feet in bed too?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

If she’d pay my bills as well then she may have a chance.


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

Second thoughts doesn’t look like she can cook. No chance.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Nope, I need a girl with some vices before I even take an interestT
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

Shaggy said:


> Are you kidding? Morning bjs, and the rest? I just do not believe that a non robot alien invader woman like this exists.
> 
> Would she find my stupid jokes funny and not touch me with her cod feet in bed too?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


well, you'd probably have to deal with the ice cold ass being pressed against your body as she snuggled into you, lol


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

AFEH said:


> Second thoughts doesn’t look like she can cook. No chance.


oh, she can cook. Sorry, forgot to add that. She cooks steak and burgers and brats.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

tacoma said:


> Nope, I need a girl with some vices before I even take an interestT
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Interesting point actually...

Everyone has some vice - right? What's this dream girls (your) vice, AD?

And if she's truly perfect - well - maybe I'm NOT good enough for her - in all honesty.


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

To me, independent, capable, and self assured women are very attractive.

I don't think my wife would let me date you, though.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

I'd consider believing you are a cyborg sent from the future to seduce me and destroy mankind a sufficient vice.

You have generally come across as a 'keeper' through your posts previous to the revelation of your mad skillz.

It isn't intimidating ... however, I could see it being overwhelming if that was laid on the table prematurely in the relationship. Hope that makes sense.

You should know that your a keeper. Make your focus finding a partner that is worthy of keeping you. In other words, don't give it away.


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

Interesting answers, men, thank you  This was all based off a conversation I had this morning with a male friend of mine and what qualities he would find "hot" in a woman but he also said if he found all that, he may feel intimidated that he wouldn't be good enough for her.


----------



## AFEH (May 18, 2010)

AppleDucklings said:


> oh, she can cook. Sorry, forgot to add that. She cooks steak and burgers and brats.


I wouldn't go with a woman who cooks children.


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

AFEH said:


> I wouldn't go with a woman who cooks children.


:rofl:


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

AFEH said:


> I wouldn't go with a woman who cooks children.


Looollllzz


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

Apple, while I am sorry for the situation that brought you here, I am so glad that you have joined us.
You have brightened my day quite a bit with your insight and humor that you bring as well as the humor that you seem to generate in others.


----------



## Soccerfan73 (Jul 30, 2011)

Sounds great. 

I would quit my job and let her support me while I spent the entire day playing basketball and staying in good shape to be her trophy husband.


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

AppleDucklings said:


> if you met a girl who was pretty, had a good figure, was self supportive (they paid their own bills on their own income) they were smart, held 2 college degrees, graduated with honors and was recognized by the national honors society, did not smoke, did not drink, did not abuse drugs, was not afraid of rats, snakes or spiders, could handle and shoot a gun, could clean a fish, can drive a stick shift, had never before ever cheated in a relationship, and would make love to you all night and then wake you up with a morning blow job.........would you be intimidated by all that?


This would make me uncomfortable because I see a broad definition of a completely self-sufficient woman. as a man, i like to be treated and seen as a man.

i like it that my wife is scared of bears, because I get to be manly and scare the bears away.

if my wife didnt need me to do the stereotypical things that guys do, id lose a little bit of purpose.

Also, the no smoke and no drink is a bit of a turn-off. Those are the simplest vices to observe, and if she doesnt do either of those, then something is fishy. Everyone has a vice.


Intimidated, no. Uncomfortable and slightly arroused (mentally), yes.


----------



## JustaJerk (Dec 2, 2011)

If she can take out the garbage too, I'm all in.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

She sounds too good to be true. I'd have to frisk her for tripwires and detonators. Anything that great has to be a trap with a really gruesome end. On the bright side, the bait would probably be worth the fiery blaze of molten shrapnel.


----------

